# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Mmusi Maimane of the DA says

## wynn

Mmusi Maimane of the DA says;

"Honest entrepreneurs battle to succeed because the spending power of government through tenders is available only to a select few."

and

"Then there is BEE, a policy capable of creating thousands of jobs in South Africa. But we dont weight the scorecard to reward companies who actually create jobs. Instead the scorecard and a corrupt tender system favours the same individuals over and over again."

read it at http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opini.../#.U0J9T3aPp-I

----------


## desA

Slip Sliding Away...

----------


## Blurock

> Mmusi Maimane of the DA says;
> 
> "Honest entrepreneurs battle to succeed because the spending power of government through tenders is available only to a select few."
> 
> and
> 
> "Then there is BEE, a policy capable of creating thousands of jobs in South Africa. But we dont weight the scorecard to reward companies who actually create jobs. Instead the scorecard and a corrupt tender system favours the same individuals over and over again."
> 
> read it at http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opini.../#.U0J9T3aPp-I


That is very true.

We have started a manufacturing company which replaces imports and is creating local jobs. Within the next year or two we may also start exporting. Not only do we save revenue from going out the country by replacing imports with a local product, we also have the potential to export, which will generate revenue to South Africa. 

We are already employing up to 20 people and are taking on new recruits as the business grows. Our staff are acquiring manufacturing skills and we also have an apprentice being trained in design and tool & die making. 

We have not been able to raise one cent of government incentives or loans. As a result, our 51% BEE partner resigned, as he could no longer sustain himself without an income. We have since partnered with a listed company which is providing the funding for R&D and product development. 

BEE has meant nothing for us or our BEE partner. No funding, no contracts, no tenders. That is reserved for the caders and the corrupt officials.

----------


## wynn

> no tenders. That is reserved for the caders and the corrupt officials.


Thuli Madonsela must have been a cadre to be appointed to the position of PP, thats OK cause she does a decent job.
Imagine if all the cadres were as honest, diligent, conscientious and unafraid to speak truth to power we would leap forward as a country.

Wishful thinking.

----------

